# Speedfan cooling.



## syrxes (Sep 7, 2011)

Imageshack - unledto.jpg

i can only see Temps and CPU Fan speed. but i cant control it. please help me to configure this programs, cuz my laptop gets so hot, and sometimes fan works only 400~ RPM which is terrible. my laptop is Asus X55s (pretty old like 3years or smth)

ty


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello syrxes and welcome to TSF,

The first thing I suggest you do is clear your vents with compressed air from a Canned air duster.

Keep the duster upright and make sure the computer is off. Blow the air into the cooling vents located on the bottom and back of the computer to dislodge and clear dust from them.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo syrxes and welcome









Also, what type of surface is your laptop on? The name 'laptop' is a bit misnamed really, using it on your lap can be one of the quickest killers of 'em - A flat smooth surface will let more cool air in than a table-cloth or a knee-knob or 2 blocking the inlet(s). The same with the outlet, it needs a clear space around for the hot air to disperse.

Also, I've discovered in the past, that Speedfan occasionally needs calibrating to a particular machine, the readings can be up to 7-8C off.


----------



## syrxes (Sep 7, 2011)

im using it on flat surface, there's no dust in the fan, and i dont have anything to blow the vents, and i think blowing dust with my mouth wont help :shy: . i can access it easily. ill upload some photos soon.


----------



## syrxes (Sep 7, 2011)

syrxes said:


> im using it on flat surface, there's no dust in the fan, and i dont have anything to blow the vents, and i think blowing dust with my mouth wont help :shy: . i can access it easily. ill upload some photos soon.


Here are the photos of where it stands, and how bottom looks like.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

first thing would be to air blow it with a can of air blower
if that does not help I have seen people put usb stands with fans to keep these types of laptop from over heating 
something like this 
Newegg.com - SYBA Spyker 12" - 15.4" Notebook Cooler Pad with Giant 16cm Cooling Fan Model CL-NBK68015


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooohh thanks for bumping this up loda, this one has slipped my mind (Easily done nowadays :grin

@ syrxes - To configure Speedfan, you need to restore the main display window, then click the 'Configure' button. From there, the 'Temperature' tab should be showing, if so just select the component you wish to adjust and the adjustment-controls appear in the grey box below the list - You can set the desired temp. as well as the 'Warning' temp. and also what component is displayed, when your cursor hovers over the icon in the System-Tray.

Unfortunately, Speedfan doesn't do a very good job of identifying the individual components in the list, so it's (to a point) a matter of 'inspired-guesswork' :sigh:


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Also, since it looks like the Heatsink/Fan have already been removed, I would go ahead and pull that off, clean it of the factory thermal compound (unless it's using a thermal pad) and reapply a decent thermal compound. I highly recommend either Arctic Silver 3 or an awesome product called Ceramique. The Ceramique is a ceramic based compound that is excellent for heat transfer. If it does have a heat pad on it, then it doesn't need any reapplication.

Most of the fans in laptops aren't going to spin up as fast as you might think. They would be WAY to noisy if they went past 7-800 rpm. The fact that it is only running between 4-500 RPM means that it doesn't think it is getting hot enough to warrant it spinning up to full speed. In all actuality, there hasn't been a "laptop" produced since the pentium 2 era, after people started suing for letting it sit long enough in their lap burn their genitalia to a crisp. They re-branded them at that point to "Notebooks" which, unfortunately, never caught on as strongly as "laptop" did. So, to put it simply, they get hot. They will always get hot, and it will get hot enough to actually cause physical damage to the tender areas of your lap. The only way to fix that is to get one of the Coolmats that was suggested before and linked above.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Re speed fan and laptops http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/question-about-speedfan-on-my-laptop-145853.html


----------

